# The venerable router plane



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I thought it would be good to have a thread dedicated to router planes. Please share questions and information related to router planes in this thread. What is your favorite router plane? What tasks do you use router planes for? Have you made a router plane?



















*Quality Modern Router Planes *

Lie-Nielsen Large Router Plane




























Lie-Nielsen Small Router Plane










Veritas® Router Plane



















Veritas® Medium Router Plane









 
Veritas® Small Router Plane










Veritas® Miniature Router Plane









 
Veritas® Hinge Mortise Plane










Blade Roll for Veritas® Router and Hinge Mortise Planes










Inlay Cutter Head for Veritas® Router Plane



















Walke-Moore Polished Router Plane Model 2500










St James Bay

They make reproductions and kit planes. You can find them on eBay.



















*Stanley Router Planes*









Stanley 71 with a patternmakers plane. 









Stanley 271









Stanley Router Plane Type Studies

A nice post from Paul Sellers about router planes.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

From Paul Sellers, how to make a router plane.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the Lee Valley one in your first photo. I actually use it quite a bit, even on house projects. Definitely worth the money I spent on it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Just two full size for me.
English Stanley open throat #71 and a Millers Falls closed throat #77


















I do have a miniature Anant mini


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Stanley #71 here. All 3 cutters, and an extra shoe.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I just ordered the Lie Nielsen large closed throat on Friday at an event they had near my house. Its on back order a couple weeks, but excited to get it. I was originally going to get a shoulder plane to trim M&T shoulders and cheeks. The Lie Nielsen guys showed me some neat tricks to use the router plane to clean up tenon cheeks. One of the guys also showed me some neat tricks on how to mortise for hinges using only the router plane. I also want to try out Paul Sellers latest M&T technique where he uses the router plane as the marking gauge. The LN router plane felt solid enough to do this with.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> I have the Lee Valley one in your first photo. I actually use it quite a bit, even on house projects. Definitely worth the money I spent on it.
> 
> - jmartel


For what a complete Stanley goes for on eBay, I think that buying a new one is usually a better deal. I think the Veritas Larger router is currently the best choice for a large router if you want to buy one today. Lie-Nielsen is more expensive when you add attachments and doesn't have the cutter choices.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I made my own router plane using cutters from Lee Valley. It works great for me and the cost was reasonable.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Beautiful plane Redoak. I think Lee Valley is the best source of cutters unless you find a used one in the wild for cheap.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a #71 with no cutters and no shoe, I really need to get it setup and ready to use. More than once I've reached for a trim router to do a small job the router plane would be much better suited for.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lee Valley is probably the cheapest option for cutters. They will work in the 71. You may need to turn the adjuster over.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a Stanley 71 that I bought without knobs or a depth stop. Then I made some knobs that suited my paws and bought some additional Veritas cutters. I plan to make a depth stop but haven't gotten around to it yet.

As purchased (for about $30 shipped IIRC):









And now:











> ...
> For what a complete Stanley goes for on eBay, I think that buying a new one is usually a better deal. I think the Veritas Larger router is currently the best choice for a large router if you want to buy one today.
> ...
> - WayneC


+1

Great thread Wayne


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

I probably use the 271 more but neither too often anymore…use it more for cleaning out


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

never owned a router plane until i made my maloof rocker,it came in very handy for doing the leg joints.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Forgot to mention, I also have an old British wooden one, 1870s-ish that I can't seem to get to work too well(hence why I ordered the LN), looks very similar to the one on Paul Sellers blog post in the first picture. https://paulsellers.com/2014/01/router-planes-wood/

The plow plane blade that is in it doesn't fit in my honing guide so I think it mainly needs to be sharpened correctly.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's a picture of the 71 I mentioned previously, the bottom is pretty clean but the top could use some attention.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That should cleanup nice Yeti.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This one came in the mail today from eBay.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This one came in the mail today from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me know how you like that,im debating whether to get that or the veritas which is very similar.ive gone with veritas in the past.both excellent quality.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is a good review of the Veritas. For the larger I think it depends on your use. If you need cutters of different sizes, the Veritas probably a better choice. Lie Nielsen needs a $40 adapter to use the other cutters. (I have one in the mail as I have the other LN cutters for my small router planes). Also, the Veritas share cutters with the medium. Another good selling point.

https://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/The%20Veritas%20Router%20Plane.html


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

While I'm on his page, Derek has a nice page about making router planes.

Building a Wooden Router Plane


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for that detailed review lot of good info.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Wayne, how do you like the LV canvas cutter holder? I have a number of their cutters stored in the original plastic boxes. Seems it would be easier to have everything in one place.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Here is my late 71, old 71, and old 71-1/2 along with my wood one that has A Schmidt on it. I also made a small one out of a paper punch but I'm too tired to dig it out. : )


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice Mike.



> Wayne, how do you like the LV canvas cutter holder? I have a number of their cutters stored in the original plastic boxes. Seems it would be easier to have everything in one place.
> 
> - theoldfart


I like the case a lot. Lots of storage room. I have all the extra cutters for may Stanley and my LN planes in it as well as the veritas cutters. I still have room for the metric cutters if I ever get a wild hair and buy them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll have to rework the other photos Kevin. There is a 5 MB file size limit.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lets see how this works.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Wayne, think I'll get it.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

A 71 1/2 shop made that I picked up.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> Thanks Wayne, think I ll get it.
> 
> - theoldfart


I think you will like it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> A 71 1/2 shop made that I picked up.
> 
> - corelz125


Beautiful. I love patternmakers planes.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> let me know how you like that,im debating whether to get that or the veritas which is very similar.ive gone with veritas in the past.both excellent quality.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz, that has been my dilemma for the past couple months, I was about to order the Veritas(actually still in my LV cart) but I knew a LN roadshow was coming to town. I was able go to try out the LN at the roadshow and it checked all the boxes, and the LN guys there showed me some tips and tricks I didn't know it could do. I also think the LN will work a bit better for the Paul Sellers M&T technique from what I have read. I ordered mine on Friday at the show, so still waiting a couple weeks to try it out. After reading every review I could find of each, and trying the LN, I don't think you can really go wrong with either one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> let me know how you like that,im debating whether to get that or the veritas which is very similar.ive gone with veritas in the past.both excellent quality.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i agree,its gonna come down to which minor variations work for me.ive bought a set of the veritas spoke shaves early last year and love the quality so ill probably stick with them.thanks for the feed back.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Differences would be fence, selection of cutters and if you wanted a version that is open in the front. It's more expensive to add cutters to LN and there are less options. Veritas has a different style fence. LN is stanley like. LN offers two styles of bodies.

Some LN cutters can be shared with the small LN routers with a $40 adapter needed to use them in Large.

Veritas shares all cutters with Hinge Mortise Plane and with the Medium router. The cutters don't work in the Veritas small. They are shared with the 271. Veritas cutters can be used in Stanley and other similar vintage router planes.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also, I like the Veritas medium router.

With the large









With the LN small


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok guys all this talk got me motivated,i just placed an order with lee valley and went with the veritas plane w/fence,only an extra 10.00 together and a set of standard blades.after comparing features and knowing veritas quality i chose theirs.i liked that you can reverse the blade and they have a nice inlay cutter head,something i may want down the road.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations. I'm looking forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> i agree,its gonna come down to which minor variations work for me.ive bought a set of the veritas spoke shaves early last year and love the quality so ill probably stick with them.thanks for the feed back.
> 
> - pottz


What was making me lean towards Veritas is the easier method of sharpening, as I am not good at freehand sharpening. And the more comfortable handle angle. But the LN guys at the roadshow showed me how easy it is to do on thiers and had it done in a couple minutes right in front of me, so that erased my fear. Now if I knew that I would need multiple cutters of various sizes I would choose the Veritas hands down. But for what I have planned for the next couple of years, I don't see needing any other size than what the LN comes with. If anything maybe adding the 1/4" and adapter further down the road, but even then probably not likely in my case.( I don't plan on any inlay work in the foreseeable future). I think Veritas is one of the most innovative companies out there while still making high quality tools. I did like the cheaper price of the LN with fence included, $140 total with free shipping. 
Edit: just saw you ordered while I was typing this out, enjoy!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

So question here, I asked the LN guys at the roadshow and none of them knew, and they couldn't find the fence to theirs. (I got there early on the opening day). Is a router plane with a fence and a 1/4" cutter able to plow a groove into drawer sides for a the bottom? I rarely make drawers, and don't have a plow plane. The LN guys didn't know if the router plane could do it, but did show me how with their tongue and groove plane. I might make 1 or 2 drawers per year, so doesn't need to be the greatest at it.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

You can. But it's not the greatest. You'll want to knife the sides to prevent splitting. Same as making a dado in a piece of stock. Will take a lot longer.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would locate a dado plane for this task. A cheap 45 or 50 with a 1/4 cutter would work. Sometimes you come across bare planes for cheap. Something to log in the back of your mind if you're out rust hunting.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> A cheap 45
> - WayneC


Thats like an "honest politician" where I live. The cheapest I have seen one near me is $150. The one on CL right now the guy wants $250. Think I would sooner get the Veritas plow plane. I occasionally come across old wooden plow planes for $50-100. I guess I'll just keep using my electric router for them for now.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

My favorite for this kind of task is the Record 043. They can be had on ebay for $80-100 from the UK. I occasionally see 45 or 50s bare tool for $20-$25…


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

SMP, Mosquito over on the Stanley 45 Thread has one remaining 45 that he wants to sell. I just bought one from him. His prices are FAR better than Ebay prices or your CL prices.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The small cutter adapter for the LN Router came in the mail today. Some pictures.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Perhaps another option for blade storage for Veritas Med. and Large?
Found my #71 still in the original box in the back of the cupboard, wonder what they are worth now?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> The small cutter adapter for the LN Router came in the mail today. Some pictures.
> 
> - WayneC


Please let me know how you like it and if you think worth getting. I just got the email that my router shipped today. I don't see needing any other cutters anytime soon, but wouldn't mind getting a 1/4" at some point.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> Perhaps another option for blade storage for Veritas Med. and Large?
> Found my #71 still in the original box in the back of the cupboard, wonder what they are worth now?
> 
> - Andre


That's a very nice design. Everything is together and protected.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> Please let me know how you like it and if you think worth getting. I just got the email that my router shipped today. I don't see needing any other cutters anytime soon, but wouldn't mind getting a 1/4" at some point.
> 
> - SMP


I already have both small router planes and all of the small plane cutter variants. So for me it made sense to get it so I could use the cutters I had in the plane. To me it makes expanding the plane expensive compared to the Veritas. It is a quality tool and fits well.

To add your first cutter, the 1/4" for example, would cost you $75 vs about $18 for the Veritas. Additional cutters are $35 each.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I already have both small router planes and all of the small plane cutter variants. So for me it made sense to get it so I could use the cutters I had in the plane. To me it makes expanding the plane expensive compared to the Veritas. It is a quality tool and fits well.
> 
> To add your first cutter, the 1/4" for example, would cost you $75 vs about $18 for the Veritas. Additional cutters are $35 each.
> 
> - WayneC


Yeah, I guess i would be better off buying the small plane first.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Found my #71 still in the original box in the back of the cupboard, wonder what they are worth now?
> 
> - Andre


The reason I bought the brand new LN version is mainly due to the "worth" of the old 71s with all parts.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The price of a complete 71 has gone up so much. I think I paid $45 for mine.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, here is the best method for sharpening router planes blades …

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/WoodworkTechniques/SharpeningRouterPlaneBlades.html

Vic Tesolin make a video about it …






Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Derek. It's nice to see you.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thats a nice tip thanks.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Another tip that helped me with my old british wooden router was this article by Paul Sellers, especially the part he calls "initializing". Mine was cutting crooked when I got it, luckily it was on my workbench build lap joints, so no biggy. Hopefully by new LN won't need this step but good to know when buying old used models

https://commonwoodworking.com/sharpening-a-router-plane/


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Any idea where I can find a shoe for my 71?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> Another tip that helped me with my old british wooden router was this article by Paul Sellers, especially the part he calls "initializing". Mine was cutting crooked when I got it, luckily it was on my workbench build lap joints, so no biggy. Hopefully by new LN won t need this step but good to know when buying old used models
> 
> https://commonwoodworking.com/sharpening-a-router-plane/
> 
> - SMP


Does it make sense for me to add a sharpening section at the beginning of the document?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> Any idea where I can find a shoe for my 71?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Only place I know of reliably is eBay and they tend to be expensive.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That's what I was afraid of. Given that is was free as a guy selling a bunch of his deceased brother's tools thought it was part of another tool or machine I was buying, the threw it in the pile so spending too much money on one would make the deal a lot less of a deal. I might just have to make one.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The question is do you have an operation where it's bothering you or are you just trying to complete the plane. You might run across a closed throat router in the same price range as the part as an example.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Look what came in the mail today, early Valentines gift to myself. A quickest way to a man's heart is through his toolchest.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Sweet SMP! You must really love you ;-)



> That s what I was afraid of. Given that is was free as a guy selling a bunch of his deceased brother s tools thought it was part of another tool or machine I was buying, the threw it in the pile so spending too much money on one would make the deal a lot less of a deal. I might just have to make one.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I have the same plan on my "when I get around tuit" list Yeti. I also need to make the depth stop rod. If I beat you to it, I'll make an extra foot for ya.

Anybody have an extra cutter clamp and thumbscrew they want to part with that fits a Stanley? The threads in mine were stripped when I got it so I drilled it out and tapped it for a larger thread. Wouldn't mind returning it to original but I ain't loosing any sleep over it.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, you'll definitely beat me to it, I'm ass deep in stuff that I still have no idea where I'm going to put, much less get a workbench set up where I can work on tools and the like in addition to a wood working bench. Until I can build a shed (lots of HOA hoops to jump through), far too much stuff that needs to be elsewhere is stuck in the garage.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It's hard to come by router plane parts.

Congrats on the plane SMP. Time to make some shavings.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

just got my veritas router plane yesterday and played with it a bit last night.real glad i went with the veritas,well made and very smooth to adjust.blades are razor sharp,cant wait to put some miles on it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> just got my veritas router plane yesterday and played with it a bit last night.real glad i went with the veritas,well made and very smooth to adjust.blades are razor sharp,cant wait to put some miles on it.
> 
> - pottz


Very nice. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Added a link to a Paul Sellers post on router planes that was posted in another thread.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Sharpening the blades correctly is always good idea, it makes all the difference to the results you achieve. Any tips on this subject would be appreciated


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I've got 71's scattered from here to there, wasn't until I ponied up for a LV that I found router plane happiness though.



















I have a bunch of loose ones as well. Not sure where the LV is hiding today.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> The Lie Nielsen guys showed me some neat tricks to use the router plane to clean up tenon cheeks. One of the guys also showed me some neat tricks on how to mortise for hinges using only the router plane.
> - SMP


Cool! Can you share those tips??


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Andybb
look at Paul Sellers here

about hinges, here


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Andybb
> look at Paul Sellers here
> about hinges, here
> 
> - Sylvain


Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> The Lie Nielsen guys showed me some neat tricks to use the router plane to clean up tenon cheeks. One of the guys also showed me some neat tricks on how to mortise for hinges using only the router plane.
> - SMP
> 
> Cool! Can you share those tips??
> ...


I found a video that kind of has a couple. In this one, for cleaning tenon cheeks he uses the mortise side to bring the gap. The guy at the event showed me the same techniques, but with one of the other tenon pieces, since most likely you will have multiple the same thickness, such as legs. WHereas the mortise side may be different thickness. 




The one sylvain linked to for the hinge is ok. But the LN guys showed me a simpler, possibly more accurate way for most people. But I should probably take some pics of it. I'm not great at explaining without it sounding complicated.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

> Added a link to a Paul Sellers post on router planes that was posted in another thread.
> 
> - WayneC


The use of a router plane for tenon cheeks has been around a long time. The first person I recall reading on this was David Charlesworth, about 20 years ago. No doubt it was around before David. Is Paul Sellers now claiming he invented this as well? (Quite recently he has claimed that he invented using a knife to score a line and create a fence for a backsaw to fit. He claims originality on the term "knife wall").

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

It seems the Preston router were made with tenon cheek in mind as the iron can be put at one extremity of the sole which allow easier cantilevered routing.
What is shown in P.S. video "perfect mortise and tenon", is the creation of a jig and a method to ensure mortise and tenon will fit as perfectly as possible with hand tools.
He has the luxury of having two routers to do it.

For cantilevered routing, when the Preston router is too short, see the 4th picture here.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This type of cantilevered routing is commonly supported in pattern maker's routers. Many of the large ones have mounts at the ends like the Preston. I have one that is attached to a very long board that would likely work as well…

I'll grab a photo.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The board is 29 1/2" inches. The router is bronze. Note how long the cutter is.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Awesome thread, not sure how I missed it. I have the Veritas with all the fun imperial cutters. I splurged though and grabbed the inlay kit with it but haven't used it yet. I'll have to make sure I find a good reason sometime this year.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Awesome thread, not sure how I missed it. I have the Veritas with all the fun imperial cutters. I splurged though and grabbed the inlay kit with it but haven t used it yet. I ll have to make sure I find a good reason sometime this year.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


just got one myself,i passed on the inlay kit though not sure if id ever use it.love veritas quality,i also have the 3 piece spoke shave set.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I've had mine a few years now and it's great. Just haven't done any inlay. I need to build a box for it like Andre posted earlier. I can see some inlay going into the top of the box for sure.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ve had mine a few years now and it s great. Just haven t done any inlay. I need to build a box for it like Andre posted earlier. I can see some inlay going into the top of the box for sure.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


yeah i need a storage box myself.post your results with the imlay id love to see how well it works.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

It'll be awhile, I'm in the middle of remodeling the kitchen and then doing all of the floors. After that I'll start a new bench build….maybe I'll do the box before the bench. Not sure. I've definitely wanted to try the inlay attachment so I'm excited a bit about it now.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

> After that I ll start a new bench build….maybe I ll do the box before the bench.
> 
> -KellyCrafts


Why not incorporate some inlay into the new bench, maybe the legs, or low useage parts of the worktop, depending upon the type of bench you are building.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I'll think that through Tony, This will be my forever fancy bench so I definitely will add in some embellishments of sorts on this one just because I can. I'll think it through and see.

I might just grab a board and do some just for the hell of it I suppose. People around here might be interested.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm starting another box. Got the bottom made, but wait, I have one extra spot. Does this mean I have to go find another tool? : )


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Was it any of you guys who bought that Bluegrass Belknap plane on ebay yesterday?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> Was it any of you guys who bought that Bluegrass Belknap plane on ebay yesterday?
> 
> - corelz125


I was watching it. Decided not to bid.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> I m starting another box. Got the bottom made, but wait, I have one extra spot. Does this mean I have to go find another tool? : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not be able to sleep at night until the empty spot is filled.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I m starting another box. Got the bottom made, but wait, I have one extra spot. Does this mean I have to go find another tool? : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a better solution that will save you money. Cut the bottom of your box in half. Then send me half of it and one of those routers. Then I'll put my router on there and all 4 spots will be full. And you won't have to buy anything. You're welcome ;-)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for helping out Kenny very generous!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm a helpful guy wahoo ;-)


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Wayne the price of that one sky rocketed real fast. I couldn't believe it went for that much.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not that surprised. A Stanley normally goes in that range. On eBay I believe the majority of the serious bidding only occurs in the last 5 seconds. I know if it something I really want I make sure I'm there at the end. If I not serious enough to be there at the end I really don't want it. I then put in the bid I want it for and if I win I win, if not I walk away. Sometimes that bid might be double the current price or more depending on what I think its worth. More often I watch buy it now and buy things I want that are well under value. Just have to be quick.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yup most auctions are won and lost in the last 10 seconds. That one was incomplete missing a few parts also


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the Belknap was stanley made and you could use Stanley parts. Also, I think mid $70s is common on ebay for a plane and cutter, no fence.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You missed a decimal point Wayne it sold for $170.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> You missed a decimal point Wayne it sold for $170.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah, my memory failed me.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

A couple progress pics of the router box build. Still need to get a lid stay mounted and maybe shoot a coat of varnish on it at some point.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Looks great Mike!!

I particularly like the older 71. Still haven't figured out how to use more than one at once myself though.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks Dave. I can't use more than one at the same time either. : ) I think I need one more though. I need one for my V cutter.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Excellent work Mike. I like it a lot  It's looks like it's a lot deeper than necessary. Was there some design intent for that? Just wondering if you had a tray insert or something planned to hold accessories etc.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

And you guys should try using one in each hand. It makes the work go twice as fast! And 3X as sloppy ;-)


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks Kenny. It is 5-1/2" deep inside. I just decided to leave it that size. No tray planned. I have added a couple things to it for holding the extra cutter and fence, allen wrench, etc.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I do like the tray idea. What are you adding for cutters and other accessories?


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Just the V cutter and fence, that's all I have. I put the cutter in a plastic pill bottle. The fence with screw and allen wrench are in another. Not too fancy I'm afraid.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> A couple progress pics of the router box build. Still need to get a lid stay mounted and maybe shoot a coat of varnish on it at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! You could always use it to hold a Vans shoes sticker temporarily until you get another router. Looks like it would fit perfectly.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

smp, if I had some black ink for my printer, I would print that logo and stick it in the box : )

The suggestion of a tray has got me to thinking that possibly I could add something. Maybe a small till on one end. Hmmm.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Perhaps a sliding tray that is the width of a single router slot. You could slide it anywhere across the box.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Good call Wayne! Then you could always add a second tray down the road if you add some more cutters or fence attachments or <fill> to your collection.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been working around the place on a bunch of tasks so I haven't been in the workshop much lately. Tonight I had a little time so I worked on the tray for my router box. Here's some pictures of my progress so far. I set up the 46 plane to cut the dado for the bottom to sit in, then I cut some pieces for the ends and sides. I cut them to final length on the shooting board with the donkey's ear on it. After test fitting, I got them glued together. So then when I can get back out there, maybe tomorrow, I will put some splines into the corners, do some final planing and sanding then install some runners on the sides of the box.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Nicely done Wayne  I've got to get my miter saw in service. And build a shooting board. And a donkey's ear.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Coming along great Mike.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Mike, Wayne - whoever's making that thing ;-p


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mike, nice Langdon there.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

All done with the router box. Yay!



















Edit: Looks like I still have glue in one corner of the tray. I'll get it!


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Kevin, I really like the MF Langdon box. I can't believe how nice the saw runs in it. You can see in that picture that I have a piece of wood over the table. I want to make a sacrificial table for it but haven't found the right piece of wood yet. The maple piece I have on there was cut for a Stanley box. I was a screw up so I didn't finish it but it works for the time being. Anyway, those are really nice mitre boxes IMO. I think I even like it better than my Wards.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

A recent modification to my shop …




























Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Beautiful work Derek. Did you grind a narrower cutter for the small router or do you just have a second cutter.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Wayne

It is just a second cutter at this stage (actually, I have another as well). They will be ground narrower.

Incidentally, here is a mod for the Small Router Plane:

The weak area of this plane is the round shaft of the blade. It can twist on the seating …










Some years ago I came up with a fix. It involved grinding a Vee at the rear of the shaft ….





































No more twisting.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That's a nice modification. I went with the small LN routers to get their square shaft. Other users are the Veritas Large and Medium.


----------



## Offgrid_WoodButcher (Mar 27, 2019)

I own a Stanley #71 and a #71 1/2. I recently restored them and made wooden soles made of Padduk wood.
You can check the process here: https://offgrid-woodbutcher.blogspot.com/search/label/router

There were not complete when I got them but I was able to find the missing parts.


----------



## AESamuel (Jan 20, 2015)

Here's my diy router plane, just finished today. Made from Sapele with a Veritas cutter. Finished with BLO and paste wax. I wanted to have a fairly large footprint for registering against the work, particularly in front of the cutter, so I didn't do much shaping of the sole. Taking inspiration from Japanese planes and tools I bevelled the edges and corners to fit my hands comfortably while keeping things simple.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I must confess I do not own a router plane, but it has always intrigued me since I read a FW article about the 10 most useful hand tools for fine woodworking. Everybody is talking about the tool itself here, but it would be much more interesting if we focus about all the particular tasks where the tool is "venerable".


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Stopped dados with a saw, chisel and router plane. The i=only other way to do this is with a power router (it can be done with a dado plane, but it is not a simple matter) ...





































This is just one example of levelling work. I'm sure other's will post their examples.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's another ..

The router plane is excellent for truing a tenon cheek - ensuring it is parallel to the face of the stretcher, and perfectly thicknessed …










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Francisco, I used my router plane to make the recess for the star inlay on this box.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

no doubts is a great and essential tool to keep handy….great info and thats a nice box Kenny!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Francisco Luna
basically, it is used to get a consistent depth (parallel to the top face).

Dado, hinge recess, tenon, groove.
Wide dado and recesses of any aspect with an added sole to span more than twice the recess width.
Thin grooves for inlay, ....

There are nice pictures at the very top of this thread showing usage, nice pictures from Derek … and if you want more, google "Paul Sellers router" (P.Sellers is of course not the only source of information)


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Used my router plane to cleanup the inside bottom of an oil stone box:


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

- In my experience, the router is more a finishing/truing/paring tool than a tool to take thick bites, especially if the wood is not straight grained.

- Knockknock
good example, I also used a router for my diamond plate support board.

- Before buying a Veritas router, I used a "poor man's router" to level the bottom of the recesses in the apron of my workbench.








It is made with a chisel in a scrap of wood. When done properly, the screw to hold the chisel is not necessary but…
To know how to do one properly, google "poor man's router".


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

- Jonas Jensen ( The Mulesaw) small home made router done while working on board of a ship.


----------

